# Bredli Morphs



## Mr.James (Mar 14, 2011)

Interested to see some photos of high red (hypo), full striped, patternless, black & white?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 14, 2011)

I think hypo is more a definition of reduced black isn't it?


----------



## discountreptile (Mar 14, 2011)

Correct Hypomelanastic, reduced melanin


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 14, 2011)

*One of my hypo males*


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunner! Hope you got a girl to match him.


----------



## garthy (Mar 14, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> *One of my hypo males*


 
That is one gorgeous looking snake!


----------



## congo_python (Mar 14, 2011)

solar 17.......... ur a show off.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 14, 2011)

Not fully striped but a good project for me to work on. Very nice Hypo Baden!


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hands down one of the best hypo's I've seen, correct me if I'm wrong, but was that pic taken a while ago? and if so, any recent pics Baden?

Would be nice to see some stripes too, surely there's someone out there line breeding some crackers by now?


----------



## bkevo (Mar 14, 2011)

no stripe just a few 'broken lines'


----------



## shell477 (Mar 22, 2011)

can someone post up some pics of an adult hypo bredli for me to look at?


----------



## Vixen (Mar 22, 2011)

'Freckle' bredli


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> *One of my hypo males*


 mate that is a rediculously good looking bredli


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 22, 2011)

chrisso81 said:


> Hands down one of the best hypo's I've seen, correct me if I'm wrong, but was that pic taken a while ago? and if so, any recent pics Baden?
> 
> Would be nice to see some stripes too, surely there's someone out there line breeding some crackers by now?


A more recent pic of the male above in post #4 of this thread....Baden [solar 17]


----------



## Kyro (Mar 22, 2011)

Some adult hypo bredli, sorry not the best pic


----------



## shell477 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks kyro


----------



## S&M Morelia (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's one of our Hypo Bredli's.
She's about 18-19 mths old in this picture.


----------



## shell477 (Mar 22, 2011)

shes gorgeous!

aaargh im SOOO undecided now!!


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

HOM3L3SS said:


> Brettix Reptiles
> 
> not mine, but they have some nice stripes
> 
> Harry


 hey where abouts are snakes located for sale on that site mate all i can see is dragons for sale?


----------



## jham66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Baden, that male as an adult looks so much like my female it isn't funny. 

Mine was from Ridley Reptiles, I don't suppose the line would have been somehow related to mine?


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 22, 2011)

No thats a 3rd. gen. hold back but l did purchase a male from Ridley Reptiles years ago but it changed sexes and became a female which l didn't need so l passed her on....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## jham66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, okay.... he sexed both of mine correctly, proves you can't be right all the time!... lol

He's a very nice bredli!


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 23, 2011)

Some very nice Bredli pics here!!
Here are some from this season, no full stripes, but its a start.

Has anyone got any pics of some full stripes??


----------



## thals (Mar 23, 2011)

Spotted stripes anyone, this boy's a freak!


----------



## NickM (Mar 23, 2011)

Adult female recessive genetic stripe





Juvenile genetic stripe, offspring of female above
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/10-SBR-F7.jpg
Same adult female genetic stripe on eggs.
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/CIMG5393.jpg
A female I produced, she is not the recessive genetic stripe, she is a different bloodline that I have been line breeding for this striped appearance, I have been consistently been producing this look in the last few years.
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/CIMG2432.jpg


----------



## JimWetherall (Mar 23, 2011)

Great Stripes there Nick, the nicest I've seen by far. I saw one that you produced at Andy Loucas' last week and was very impressed, might be another morph worthy of adding to the collection!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn Nick! This is where not being allowed to import really stings! Nice work on that stripe!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 23, 2011)

a sibling to the red one of badens


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 23, 2011)

What do fully grown Bredlis eat? Your male looks like he could take a goat Baden!


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 23, 2011)

sarcastocrat said:


> What do fully grown Bredlis eat? Your male looks like he could take a goat Baden!


mine get a full grown rat [400+/-grams] weekly between xmas and mid-july....baden


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 23, 2011)

NickM said:


> Adult female recessive genetic stripe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is a few bredli RPM/JAGS, only had one shed so far, so looking forward to a couple more sheds.......


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice barramundi must be excited about them congrats


----------



## thesilverbeast (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my newly aquired Hypo hatchy. 

Only had her for two days. Can't wait to see what her colours develop into as she gets a little older. she's two months old.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 23, 2011)

Whats the clutch count on Bredli Jags? I would imagine that it would be a quick money maker there.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 27, 2011)

I bred 1 clutch and got 11 out, I think KENNO was the only other person to hatch out BREDLI RPM/JAGS this season. SXR hasnt done it yet........So the count is pretty low at this point in time.


Some cracker BREDLI in this thread......


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 27, 2011)

thals said:


> Spotted stripes anyone, this boy's a freak!
> 
> View attachment 192131
> View attachment 192132
> View attachment 192133


 
Nice thals! How old?


----------



## snakes73 (Aug 10, 2011)

Reduced pattern bredli.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 10, 2011)

wow real nice snake73 a few beautiful specimens.


----------



## unseen (Aug 10, 2011)

heres my goldy bronzy looking bredli just after shed.


----------



## striker321 (Aug 10, 2011)

unseen said:


> View attachment 213444
> View attachment 213445
> View attachment 213446
> 
> ...



looks more like a coastal


----------



## Popas (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is my little guy just chillin out as he usually does
Excuse the bad quality was taken by my phone


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice Vixen one of my hyper bredli(increased black)


----------



## striker321 (Aug 10, 2011)

Popas said:


> Here is my little guy just chillin out as he usually does
> Excuse the bad quality was taken by my phone
> View attachment 213447



pics don't work, try again


----------



## unseen (Aug 10, 2011)

yar he kinda does but its bredli haha


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 10, 2011)

Some unreal Bredlis here!!!! Some real eye openers!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 11, 2011)

Some new pics of my girl... 

Those that have had hypo hatches, do they start out this colour then get brighter or will she stay like this?


----------



## mattyg (Aug 11, 2011)

this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close


----------



## orientalis (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 213492
maleView attachment 213493
female


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 11, 2011)

mattyg said:


> this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close


mate that aint a bredli its a freak of nature :lol: i love it though!! got a major soft spot for morelia


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's my half stripe. Top half of his body is hypo, the only black is outlining the stripe at the bottom half of his body. Sorry you can't see his whole body in this pic, he never wants to sit still, so this was the only way I could get a decent photo of him.


----------



## nico77 (Aug 14, 2011)

Some great colours and patterns so far 



mattyg said:


> this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close



i hope he does the job and passes down the genes that made him fade , if he does it would be intresting putting the young with a jag to see if it would make a jag that losses there pattern with age .

cheers nico


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 14, 2011)

mattyg said:


> this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close




I think these have been refered to as "faiders" in the past.

Are you attempting to breed him/her this season???


----------



## nico77 (Aug 14, 2011)

"Are you attempting to breed him/her this season???" 

this is him with my female  still waiting to see them mating


----------



## gozz (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a bit early for Bredlis


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 14, 2011)

gozz said:


> Its a bit early for Bredlis



Yep..... 1st of September is plenty soon enough to pair them...... cold nights persisting for longer in the red centre means they are later maters......


----------



## nico77 (Aug 14, 2011)

really ? Keeping and breeding australian reptiles says late july august , this is my first go at breeding bredli's , they are both close to shedding so the end of the month looks like it might be right .

cheers Nico


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 14, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Yep..... 1st of September is plenty soon enough to pair them...... cold nights persisting for longer in the red centre means they are later maters......


+1


----------



## unseen (Aug 14, 2011)

mattyg said:


> this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close



he's awesome. if you breed and get another like him PM me asap


----------



## turtle (Aug 14, 2011)

Keeping and breeding Australian Pythons is just one persons experience with them. Don't get me wrong as Greg is a dear friend to me but people should know that this book is just a guide line and to date all of my breedings with BHPs, Bredlis, Coastals and Olives have been totally different to that book. I think its a great book but I think it all depends on location, climate, age of snakes, ect....Dan


----------



## snakes73 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.sxr.com.au/Article PDFs/Bredli.pdf

The SXR care sheet worked a treat for me.



thals said:


> Spotted stripes anyone, this boy's a freak!
> 
> View attachment 192131
> View attachment 192132
> View attachment 192133



What is the story behind this guy?


----------



## snakes73 (Aug 29, 2011)

Striped bredli





Reduced pattern bredli





Reduced pattern bredli.


----------



## billzey (Nov 6, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> *One of my hypo males*



hope mine ends up like him


----------



## centro (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 225885

this is rapture, lil chick magnet


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2011)

My hypo adult pair from Solar17's lineage - possibly looking the goods for this season, see how things progress. Female is off the food and chunking up


----------



## thals (Nov 13, 2011)

snakes73 said:


> http://www.sxr.com.au/Article PDFs/Bredli.pdf
> 
> The SXR care sheet worked a treat for me.
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure myself to be honest, just a random pick up from a local breeder in Melbourne who needed to cut numbers and I got an awesome bargain 

Am planning to pair him with a nice hypo girl when both are upto size, will keep you all posted.


----------



## elle0318 (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 228563


my hypo boy


----------



## centro (Dec 1, 2011)

this is rapture, couple of months ago


----------



## snakes73 (Jul 16, 2012)

thals said:


> I'm not entirely sure myself to be honest, just a random pick up from a local breeder in Melbourne who needed to cut numbers and I got an awesome bargain
> 
> Am planning to pair him with a nice hypo girl when both are upto size, will keep you all posted.



It is one very cooling looking snake. Be sure to.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 16, 2012)

unseen said:


> yar he kinda does but its bredli haha



Whatever it is, that ain't a pure bredli! I can see jungle, coastal and perhaps even darwin in there - jack of all trades!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 16, 2012)

So has anyone bred any Tiger Bredli yet?


----------



## noddy618 (Jul 16, 2012)

*high black bredli female*

high black bredli female


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice one noddy, looks identical to mattyg's boy.


----------



## nervous (Jul 16, 2012)

noddy618 said:


> high black bredli female



Nice one... dont see them like that everyday!


----------



## noddy618 (Jul 16, 2012)

my high black female bredli

yeah i was real happy with her when i got her off a friend


----------



## deebo (Jul 16, 2012)

nice one noddy - that doesnt look normal......


----------



## noddy618 (Jul 16, 2012)

dose anyone reacon when i get eggs from her she might throw that look or type of babys cus i hope so

thats what i said when i got it but the guy i got it from had a male exactly like her just a really abnormale morph


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 16, 2012)

David Evans said:


> nice one noddy - that doesnt look normal......


does .... introduce sarcasm to this post?


----------



## turtle (Jul 17, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> So has anyone bred any Tiger Bredli yet?



Whats a Tiger Bredli?


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my hper bredli (Increased black) not a good pic but couldnt find any others pics


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 17, 2012)

turtle said:


> Whats a Tiger Bredli?


A Tiger morph is presented as a fully striped animal, as a Super Tiger, even more so than a Tiger (I'm not going to explain the genetics, talk to Jungle_Freak or read what's on his website as he has an article on it). So far I have only seen it on Jungles and Coastals. Some Bredli though seem to have that potential if they have the right genes for it.


----------



## jonez (Jul 17, 2012)

pythrulz said:


> View attachment 259327
> One of my hper bredli (Increased black) not a good pic but couldnt find any others pics


Dont get me wrong but that looks like a stock bredli?


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Jul 17, 2012)

centro your little hypo is stunning! How old was it in this pic?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 31, 2012)

Updated picture i just took of my little hypo girl 









Took a few pictures of her a few minutes ago, this was probably the best out of them.

-Harrison


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 31, 2012)

mattyg said:


> this is my bredli dusty. not quite sure what you would call it but i think calico is close



wow!!


----------

